# Sticky  Moderation



## bundles

Moderation on FF is undertaken by a team of volunteers, not every board has moderators assigned & of those that do, you may find that they are away on a hiatus/holiday.
Therefore we ask each member to be aware of posts or threads that may require the attention of a volunteer or manager.

If you see a post you feel is in need of attention or is inappropriate please use the "report to moderator" function and let us deal with it.
Thank you .


----------

